# little different spider ID



## dragon170 (Jan 31, 2009)

I found this little guy today and am not a spider person but I did let this little guy live even though his big white fangs looked nasty:evil: he just caught my eye as a little different but know idea what he is, other than a spider lol:lol: He was about the size of a 5cent piece if that is any help thanks in advance


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 1, 2009)

what no one can tell meit almost looks like it is imitating a wasp


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 1, 2009)

I know its a jumping spider, dont know the exact specie, sorry.


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks moreliaman anyone else


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 1, 2009)

The white things in the first photo aren't fangs. I believe they're somewhat like feelers.


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't think spiders had feelers:shock: learn something new everyday


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, not feelers. I can't remember what they're called. I'm not interested enough to have a look. Whatever they are, they aren't fangs.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 1, 2009)

They are called pedipalps.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 1, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Well, not feelers. I can't remember what they're called. I'm not interested enough to have a look. Whatever they are, they aren't fangs.



lol.....pedipalps.....or just palps for short


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 1, 2009)

Lol, thanks MrSpike and Moreliaman


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks but what sort of spider is it. If its a jumping spider I'm glad it didn't jump on me probably would of dropped the camera:shock:


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 1, 2009)

It's a jumping spider.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 2, 2009)

Im sure there'd be perhaps hundreds of different species of jumping spiders in Austalia alone, and theres thousands of different species around the world, infact i think its one if not the biggest family of spiders, best thing is get a book on spiders of australia from the library or something and look yourself....or find someone who specializes in the study of the salticidae family.


----------



## twodogs (Feb 2, 2009)

Its a white tailed spider. Don't let it bite you. They can be nasty.
They are known to give very nasty bites.
Google "white tailed spiders"


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 2, 2009)

Its not a white tail, not even the same family. Its a Salticid of some description, not sure what species or even genus.

Jordan


----------



## jase75 (Feb 2, 2009)

Not a white tailed spider, its a type of jumping spider, most are relatively harmless.


----------



## twodogs (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry just rechecked.. 
my bad
NOT a white tail.
still wouldnt touch it though.


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey I don't touch any spiders:shock: don't normally like any other than what we use to call Xmas spiders. But he was different and I let him live but tried googling but didn't seem to help. The country just has too many spiders


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 2, 2009)

Jumping spiders are awesome. You try to touch them or pick them up and they jump out of the way. They're so unpredictable. Quite fun.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 3, 2009)

:lol: I snapped this one...lets do a Jumping Spider thread! So cute!


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 3, 2009)

Excellent pic moose, they are fantastic & fascinating spiders to study, hope to study a few of them myself oneday, we've got a few here, but none as interesting or colourful as the types you have there.
Some mimic ants, some mimic fly's & other types of insects.

Heres an interesting vid for you to watch on them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emsUtZteDTY

and this

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=D92AUXhYZ0M&feature=related

and here

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=A-2UbhN1WoE&feature=related

and if your really interested

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sMa9FdNM5io&NR=1


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool vids especially the most extreme clip thanks for sharing moreliaman


----------



## megrim (Feb 3, 2009)

great videos, thanks muchly.

I've always loved little jumping spiders, they're one of the few spiders I can honestly say I 'like'.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 3, 2009)

Certainly, my favorite spider.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's another cute one........this one was wandering around inside......they are real little characters.....often jump on your lens when trying to photograph them!


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow...extreme close-up..... im not keen on that guys barber !!!


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 3, 2009)

its really cool to see em hunting right next to you they are so awsome at getting flys the fly never gets away ive been watching em alot lately and ive yet to see a fly get away or a spider miss.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 4, 2009)

What is this one? don't think jumping spider but similar colour to those critters. He is obviously a night time spider as he is out at night time and during day don't even run into his web. Must pack it up and bring it out each night.


----------



## aquila-G (Feb 4, 2009)

Kathy, that is a Garden Orb Weaver - Eriophora transmarina.

As for Jumping Spiders - Salticidae. I spoke to Dr. Robert Raven a few years ago and he said there was something like 3000 different species, but I have forgotten if that was Australia wide or World wide. Of those 3000 there is only 2 species that can make us ill here in Australia. Basically they are just great fun to "play" with.

Strangely enough though, it's these spiders that most people fear, mainly because they "act" most human like - watching us and turning to keep facing us and jumping unexpectedly.


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 5, 2009)

aquila-G said:


> Kathy, that is a Garden Orb Weaver - Eriophora transmarina.
> Australia wide or World wide. Of those 3000 there is only 2 species that can make us ill here in Australia. Basically they are just great fun to "play" with.


 
"Play":shock: I do find them a little different but playing with maybe not. but would love to see more pics everyone. thanks


----------



## megrim (Feb 5, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Wow...extreme close-up..... im not keen on that guys barber !!!


Indeed.

That spider has John Howard eyebrow action going on. :lol:


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 5, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> What is this one? don't think jumping spider but similar colour to those critters. He is obviously a night time spider as he is out at night time and during day don't even run into his web. Must pack it up and bring it out each night.



Nice one kath, yep some orbs build a new web everyday, labs are trying to copy spider silk too, its extremely strong, apparently if we could, a silk strand just 1" thick would stop a jumbo jet :shock:


----------

